

A Box With A Hidden Video Camera Documents Journey Through the Mail - danvideo
http://singularityhub.com/2013/05/04/a-box-with-a-hidden-video-camera-documents-journey-through-the-mail/

======
bediger4000
There's no way this is legal, at least in the USA.

In the USA, for instance, we have people getting charged with crimes for
taking pictures of farms. Farms have a lot less importance to Terrorists than
Post Offices. For instance, have you ever heard of a Terrorist lacing a farm
with ricin or anthrax? NO! But you have heard of a Terrorist sending ricin and
or anthrax in the Post! QED!

